# New Follistatin Analogue



## *Bio* (Apr 13, 2019)

New Follistatin analogue makes muscles 19% bigger in a week.  http://www.ergo-log.com/follistatin-analogue-muscles.html


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 13, 2019)

These things really intrigue me. Very exciting news. This could change the face of every sport as we know it.


----------



## odin (May 14, 2019)

Very interesting study. Who would guinea pig this? I can only imagine some of the things we will have available to us in 30 years.


----------



## Marky boy (May 14, 2019)

Who knows what side effects could comes years later. Very very interesting though!!


----------



## dtel450 (Jun 24, 2019)

Sounds like they used a special modification of the molecule , I wonder if someone trying to produce it would be able to get the exact molecule as it was modified by the researchers.


----------



## w8tlifterty (Jun 25, 2019)

God damn I remember purchasing follistatin from Phil when it first popped....  i did not get 19% bigger in a week ;(

Fascinating never the less


----------



## Smack (Jul 3, 2019)

Marky boy said:


> Who knows what side effects could comes years later. Very very interesting though!!



This is always my concern when it comes to the research peptides..


----------



## Smack (Jul 3, 2019)

w8tlifterty said:


> God damn I remember purchasing follistatin from Phil when it first popped....  i did not get 19% bigger in a week ;(
> 
> Fascinating never the less



Lol... Worst 200 bucks I ever spent!


----------

